# Como aumentar la impedancia de subwoofers?



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola a todos lo que lean este tema:
buenos dias /tardes/noches tengan y ahora paso por aqui para pedir un poco de ayuda, lo que pasa esque tengo un amplificador (pioneer sx-316) y no me gusta como son sus subwoofer (8 ohms) y lo que quiero hacer es reemplazar este subwoofer por otros  marca samsung que son del teatro (ht-dm150) y estos subwoofers son a 3 ohms, entonces en paralelo suman 6 ohms, pero los conecte a mi amplificador y me dice "overload" asi que quiero que me ayuden para poder utilizar estos subwoofers sin dañar los mismos sub's o el amplificador.
de antemano muchas gracias y espero me puedan ayudar.
saludos desde mexico!!!


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

TOXIKO2010 dijo:


> estos subwoofers son a 3 ohms, entonces en paralelo suman 6 ohms,



  Si los pones en paralelo te da 1,5 Ω  

Con razon te da overload!


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola amigo ante todo gracias por responder tan pronto, en cuanto si es en serie o paralelo no conozco mucho, solo conecto ambos subwoofers por la misma entrada del amplificador jejej una disculpa


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

TOXIKO2010 dijo:


> hola amigo ante todo gracias por responder tan pronto, en cuanto si es en serie o paralelo no conozco mucho, solo conecto ambos subwoofers por la misma entrada del amplificador jejej una disculpa



A mi para entrar al foro me hicieron una pruebita de eso jajaja..  como has logrado entrar tu???
Bueno, ya que estas aqui, bienvenido al foro,
Segundo, si quieres conectarlos en serie, tienes que poner un terminal de 1er parlante en el positivo (de la salida), el otro terminal del 1er parlante en el terminal del 2do parlante, y el 2do terminal del segundo parlante en el negativo (de la salida). Ahi te daria 6 Ω

Saludos


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola amigo, debe ser como esta en esta imagen?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Exacto!!! Pruebalo... y nos comentas, Porque hay tambien otras consideraciones que tomar en cuenta, te las digo despues de que nos comentes como te fue...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

listo amigo, no hay problema, el amplificador ya no tira ningun error... ahora mi duda es no dañaria los subwoofers por que son de 6 ohms y el amplificador dice 8 ohms?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

Antes de conectar nada, siempre debes leer la información del equipo y saber cual es la minim impedancia que soporta, ya que si no dispondria de las protecciones adecuadas lo hubiera volado alegremnte


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

bueno eso si amigo, de hecho ya lo estuve probando los subwoofers y no me han dado lñata, incluso, suenan mucho mejor que los originales del amplificador como ves?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bueno si... Lo que dice pandacba es verdad, esa era una de las consideraciones que te iba a decir...
Pero como vi que ya habias metido 1.5 ohms de carga y no se te habia dañado te dije que lo pruebes con 6 XD...
Y efectivamente, a lo mejor sonaran "mas alto" porque a medida que disminuye la carga, la potencia de salida aumenta, pero todo tiene su limite.
Fijate que idealmente si "conectas" una carga de 0 ohms, tendrias una potencia infinita que causaria una explosion que acabaria con toda la humanidad... XDDD
Pero esto no se puede dar, porque el amplificador no puede dar tanta corriente, y por suerte tu ampli tenia proteccion, pero si no tenia fijo y la quemabas...

Y si la proxima vez ten un poco mas de cuidado, que por 1,5 ohms menos y nos matas a toditos XD


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

ok ok amigo, ahora ya conecte los 2 subwoofers de 3 ohms y le agregue otro subwoofer de 8 ohms (en serie) esta bien?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Osea todo en serie??? te ha de sonar mas bajito...  Todo es cuestion de jugar con las impedancias...
En ese nuevo caso tendras 3 subwoofer en serie, osea 3+3+8= 14 ohms que te sonara mas bajito que tener dos (6 omhs) aunq parezca lo contrario.


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

lo que pasa esque mi amplificador dice en la parte de atras: "Caution: Speaker impedance 8 ohms - 16 ohms / speaker", esto que significa?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

jajajaa... y recien lo mencionas...
bueno... ahi esta tu rango de impedancias, puedes colocar entre 8 y 16 ohms...
Lo que pasa es que todo amplificador bueno debe estar preparado para esos traviesos que conectan una carga menor a la minima recomendada jajaja...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

jajajaja.... XD
entonces no hay problema si le dejo los 6 ohms de ambos subwoofers y le quito el de 8 ohms?
ahora otra pregunta, tengo otras bocinas por que las que traen distorcionan, entonces las bocinas incluidas en el teatro son de 8 ohms y las que yo tengo son de 6 ohms (pero tengo 2 de todo, es decir, 2 centrales y 8 satelitales), mi pregunta es que si estas bocinas tambnien se las puedo conectar en serie y no habra problemas?
gracias por tu enorme ayuda amigo!!!


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bueno, ahi si depende de ti... ya sabes cual es el rango de impedancias, y si aun asi quieres conectarle 6 ohms ahi veras tu....
Bueno, es cuestion de gustos y que te pongas a probar, pero siempre haciendo calculos previos.
Puedes hacer combinacion de serie y paralelo con tus bocinas pero siempre y cuando la impedancia resultante este en el rango recomendado.
Si no te gusta hacer calculos consiguete un programita que te calcule paralelos.
Pero siempre es importante saber que es lo que vas a hacer antes de probar...

Saludos


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

es lo que te pregunto amigo, como le puedo hacer para no dejar "volando" esos 2 ohms que sobran para solo dejar los 2 subwoofers? o me recomiendas dejar el otro subwoofer de 8 ohms? ahora con respecto a las bocinas las conecte en serie y dan 12 ohms y asi estan dentro del rango de los 16 ohms entonces no hay problema en eso?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Claro, no hay problema siempre y cuando este dentro del rango...

Hay bastantes formas de conseguir impedancias equivalentes en el rango ese:

Se me ocurre poner 4 bocinas de 8 ohms en paralelo y luego eso en serie con las de dos 3 ohms dandote una impedancia de 8 ohms

Puedes poner la de 8 ohms en serie con el paralelo entre las dos de 3 ohms teniendo 9.5 ohms etc...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

osea, le puedo poner 4 subwoofers(2 subwoofers de 8 ohms y los otros 2 de 3 ohms)?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahora cual es la idea de todo ese colgajo?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 14, 2011)

TOXIKO2010 dijo:


> osea, le puedo poner 4 subwoofers(2 subwoofers de 8 ohms y los otros 2 de 3 ohms)?


 
DEPENDE de como los conectes.

Si los dos de 8 ohms los pones en paralelo te da uno de cuarto y si a eso le pones en serie los dos de 3 ohms te da 10 ohms..



> Ahora cual es la idea de todo ese colgajo?



Si... a que viene todo esto??? que buscas? mejor sonido? mas volumen? o que?


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

bueno... busco mejor sonido de parte de los subwoofers

ahora, en mi carro tengo este subwoofer y queria ver si lo puedo conectar a mi amplificador pioneer sx-316 con la impedancia de 8 ohms, mando el link del subwoofer:
http://www.pioneer.eu/es/products/25/131/201/TS-W309D4/index.html


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 14, 2011)

pues... intentalo... parece bueno...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

pero a lo que yo me refiero no es a los ohms, sino al los watts que salen del amplificador y los que necesita el suboofer ¿crees que lo levante?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 14, 2011)

ahi si tienes que saber cuantos watts entrega tu amplificador y cuantos watts soporta el subwoofer.... mientras esta ultima sea considerablemente mayor que la que entrega el amplificador, no habria ningun problema..

Saludos


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

pues mi amplificador entrega 144 watts rms y el valor de potencia de entrada nominal del subwoofer es de 400 watts


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 14, 2011)

entonces debe andar perfecto!


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

sale, entonces lo pruebo y comento ok???? saludos

disculpa amigo, estoy viendo la pag. del subwoofer y dice mas 1,400 watts aun asi lo levantaria?


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jul 19, 2011)

hola, mira ya probe el subwoofer y pues no me jalo, pero tuve concetado todo este tiempo los 2 subwoofers de 3 ohms c/u y hasta ahora no me habia dado problema, entonces me vuelve a salir el problema de overload, entonces mi ideas es poner una resistencia en serie de 3.3 ohms, creen que funcione?
gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 19, 2011)

si... pero ten en cuenta que la resistencia que le coloques tenga la suficiente potencia como para soportar lo que quieres poner.. Ni se te ocurra poner esas que te dicen de medio watt ni de 5 watts...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jul 19, 2011)

haber haber, como estuvo eso? ya me hiciste bolas jejejejeje


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 19, 2011)

bueno... esta bien... NO... mejor no lo hagas jajaja... mejor no pongas una resistencia, mejor pon otro parlante en serie y ya esta!


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jul 19, 2011)

lo que pasa esque no tengo otro de 3 ohms, solo tengo 2 de 3 ohms c/u y 2 de 8 ohms c/u


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 19, 2011)

puedes poner los de 3 omhs en paralelo y luego eso en serie con uno de 8...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok eso hare solo tengo una duda, sonaran todos igual?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 19, 2011)

nop...
Haber.... suponiendo que le metes 10 voltios RMS

tienes una red algo asi.................3 ohms
..........................8 ohms .......---/\/\/\/\--
  10v rms    o-------/\/\/\/\-------|..............                |-------o (tierra 0V)
......................................                                           Vx ---/\/\/\/\-- 
.............................................. 3 ohms

el paralelo entre  3 y 3 hacen 1.5 Ohms 
Con un divisor de tension calculamos Vx 
Vx= 10(1.5/(1.5+8))= 1.58 v

Entonces en cada ampli de 3 ohms se va a tener esta potencia
P = ((1.58)^2)/3= 0.83 Watts

En cambio en el de 8 ohms va a haber esta potencia:
P = ((10-1.58)^2)/8= 8.86 watts


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2011)

Todo esto es pesimo, querer poner cualquier cosa y encima  prentender que suenen igual
Porque no los cambias por el parlante adecuado en potencia y resistencia+

Tenes los de 8ohms para que que queres meterle los otros? todo eso es pesimo y no pretendas encima que suene bien


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 20, 2011)

te recomiendo qu te quedes con  bass de 8 ohms por muchos comentarios que an puesto aqui.

esos de 3 ohms son para otro tipo de amplificador...

si no tienes el amplificador adecuado para los bass de 3 ohms. mejor olvidate de ellos.

puedes conectar los 4 bass pero:

ocupas un ampli adecuado para los bass de 3 ohms

y 

ocupas otro ampli para los bass de 8 ohms.

puedes hacer arreglos con las impedancias. para un solo ampli  pero ocupas un ampli muy grande y bateria de GEL y capacitor por si las dudas...


----------



## TOXIKO2010 (Jul 20, 2011)

elchicharito dijo:


> te recomiendo qu te quedes con  bass de 8 ohms por muchos comentarios que an puesto aqui.
> 
> esos de 3 ohms son para otro tipo de amplificador...
> 
> ...





gracias pero lo que pasa esque los bajos de 8 ohms distorcionan mucho con este amplificador y pues los de 3 ohms cada uno suenan muy bien, ademas el problema que describo apenas paso ayer, cabe decir que se caliente mucho em aplificador , creen que eso influya?
estaba pensando en comprar pasta termica y reemplazar la que tiene en la parte de los transistores como ven?



pandacba dijo:


> Todo esto es pesimo, querer poner cualquier cosa y encima  prentender que suenen igual
> Porque no los cambias por el parlante adecuado en potencia y resistencia+
> 
> Tenes los de 8ohms para que que queres meterle los otros? todo eso es pesimo y no pretendas encima que suene bien





si amigo lo se, pero aca en mexico no se consiguen tan facilmente las buenas marcas de audio, es por eso que ando en esto.



johncaro12 dijo:


> nop...
> Haber.... suponiendo que le metes 10 voltios RMS
> 
> tienes una red algo asi.................3 ohms
> ...





es que lo que pasa esque no es problema de los subwoofers, sospecho de los centrales por que los desconecte y ya no se apaga


----------

